# DEADLINE Sunday 3/28/21! Ebikes about to lose access to nearly every single trail in Tahoe



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

If you ever ride Tahoe, or plan on it, read this and submit your comment to the USFS. The new "Basin Wide Trails Analysis Project #54566" would ban ebikes from all but a few disconnected trails around the lake, including all the good ones you come to ride. (Blanket ruling: "any trail that even touches the Tahoe Rim Trail is banned") There's nothing left that's long enough to even ride for an hour.









DEADLINE Sunday 3/28/21! USFS Tahoe about to ban ebikes...


tl;dr Read my summaries in the next couple messages, use anything you agree with, and submit a comment online before the weekend is over! The new USFS Tahoe "Trails Plan" is a disaster. It doesn't just ban ebikes from all but a few tiny, disconnected fragments of trail - it closes the Chimney...




www.mtbr.com





We need all the help we can get. 
Sincerely, a Tahoe local


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

You bikers a bunch of wussies. All Tahoe trails should be for hikers only.
Machines belong on roads, not trails. 

Man up and grow a pair!


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

*"ebikes aren't bicycles! ebikes aren't bicycles" i continue to insist as i slowly shrink and transform into a corn cob*
-the usual tiny minority of trolls who don't even ride (at least three of whom are M*** V***** alts) but spend all day responding to alerts on the term "ebike"

*The US government, the EU, and nearly every state (including CA and NV) have already decided: ebikes are legally bicycles. *

It's funny how the anti-ebike trolls ignore the 15+ conclusive facts from the original post:








DEADLINE Sunday 3/28/21! USFS Tahoe about to ban ebikes...


tl;dr Read my summaries in the next couple messages, use anything you agree with, and submit a comment online before the weekend is over! The new USFS Tahoe "Trails Plan" is a disaster. It doesn't just ban ebikes from all but a few tiny, disconnected fragments of trail - it closes the Chimney...




www.mtbr.com




and just keep parroting the same thing over and over, as if it'll convince anyone.

Riders: don't get distracted. Read the OP and write the USFS. Arguing with Internet trolls wastes your energy and does nothing.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

It's important that you realize that the USFS explicitly states that personal distaste and unsupported opinions aren't useful feedback! (Again, you've just proven that you haven't read the OP, or the USFS comment guidelines.)

It's also important that you realize that you're making the same argument the equestrians and HOHAs have successfully used against bicycles for decades ("bicycles disrupt my Experience(tm)") -- and that by depending on that argument, as I've already said, *you're losing bicycle access for everyone.*

I also note that not a single anti-ebike troll is commenting on the Chimney Beach situation. _This proves that they don't actually care about MTB access:_ it's one of the most-used and most-loved trails around the lake, and I mentioned in the first sentence that it's being closed permanently to all users.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

AndyD66 said:


> I won't argue with you after this.
> 
> I respectfully, profoundly and fully disagree with nearly every sentiment you espouse here.
> 
> ...


Oof, yah I wouldn't come back and reply to those who call out your nonsense, either. Run away before someone educates.

Bikes capable of travelling in Wilderness areas existed long before 1984 when they were banned.

Those who delude themselves into thinking they are protecting Wilderness areas by kicking out recreationalists also gleefully drive around in their polluting transportation as if climate change is a farce, or that wilderness areas are somehow immune from climate change. It is far more emotionally charged when you attack others to cover up one's own callous gluttony.

The beetle kill is pervasive in Wilderness areas, and beetle killed trees make for an impressive wildfire. Tell us again how wilderness areas are receiving the highest level of protection?

For the record, one of the core missions of wilderness is to to protect the land FOR recreation. Somehow people misinterpret "unconfined recreation" to mean the opposite.

I am sure the outfitter industry appreciates the assistance from mindless do-gooders who think they are helping out by giving them exclusive control over access for certain regions. Can't sell a big luxury wilderness experience if people can ride in under their own power or assisted power.

I can expect a lot of headaches for the tahoe national forest employees reading the comments that posters here are sending, because nobody seems to have read the plan and understood it. The slippery that ebikes are a shoehorn for all motorized travel is made impossible by the plan which establishes ebikes as being distinct from all other motorized vehicles.

"The idea that land managers can arbitrarily assign motorized bikes a non motorized status is as silly as it is unproven in court." The one and only time that congress voted on anything pertaining to low power ebikes, it was determined that they are to be treated as bicycles. Where has it been upheld in court that ebikes are a motor vehicle? There is an tremendous amount of evidence that ebikes are not motorized vehicles, and any contradictions work in the defendants favor. Any lawyer familiar with technical lawyerspeak nuance wouldn't want to argue on the National Forest corner against a competent opponent. They wouldn't win and it would set a precedent, which is why you will rarely hear of someone getting a ticket despite an absurd amount of ebikes out there.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for. In addition to banning e bikes because of speed. I think there should be a speed limit imposed on all single track trails for all non motorized bikes of 20kph 12.2 mph up or downhill. Government always tends towards more restrictions. History proves it.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

El Caballo said:


> *"ebikes aren't bicycles! ebikes aren't bicycles" i continue to insist as i slowly shrink and transform into a corn cob*
> -the usual tiny minority of trolls who don't even ride (at least three of whom are M*** V***** alts) but spend all day responding to alerts on the term "ebike"
> 
> *The US government, the EU, and nearly every state (including CA and NV) have already decided: ebikes are legally bicycles. *
> ...


With the right amount of money and corporations that will benefit from changes in regulations, any government or legislator can be persuaded to change his or her mind on any subject. Just because a government decides that ebikes are bicycles does not make it so !!!!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, sent in my pro-ebike comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

levity said:


> You bikers a bunch of wussies. All Tahoe trails should be for hikers only.
> Machines belong on roads, not trails.
> 
> Man up and grow a pair!


What the heck is a dips&%! Like you doing here. Sure in the hell do not even belong on this forum.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just submitted a fairly scathing rebuttal to the STC's advocacy in this process.


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

El Caballo said:


> *"ebikes aren't bicycles! ebikes aren't bicycles" i continue to insist as i slowly shrink and transform into a corn cob*
> -the usual tiny minority of trolls who don't even ride (at least three of whom are M*** V***** alts) but spend all day responding to alerts on the term "ebike"
> 
> *The US government, the EU, and nearly every state (including CA and NV) have already decided: ebikes are legally bicycles. *
> ...


Hey,

i can't find the financials and funding sourves for this group. I am sure you gyys aren't politically or extraction industry funded so I want to make sure when i tell people about your group I clear honest and complete about your special interest associations and paychecks.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

It looks like good news for Ebikes at Tahoe









After a Rescission, E-Bikes are Once Again Allowed on 35 Miles of Tahoe Nat'l Forest Trails


With the approval of the East Zone Connectivity Project in the Tahoe National Forest, class 1 e-bikes are again allowed on some of the district's existing non-motorized trails.




www.singletracks.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurial17 (Mar 16, 2021)

levity said:


> You bikers a bunch of wussies. All Tahoe trails should be for hikers only.
> Machines belong on roads, not trails.
> 
> Man up and grow a pair!


Tahoe is just high hills, it's not even mountains. Real mountains, only accessible via foot, are in the central/southern sierra. Maybe you should man up and go walk down there, and leave the hills for the bikes?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I know it can be difficult to detect satire in forum posts but context can be a tip as well as tone of voice. I posted the above remarks a couple of weeks ago in response to haters telling ebikers to man up. Just pointing out that hikers could say the same thing to bikers. We all need to be more understanding and accommodating.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

levity said:


> Ok, I know it can be difficult to detect satire in forum posts but context can be a tip as well as tone of voice. I posted the above remarks a couple of weeks ago in response to haters telling ebikers to man up. Just pointing out that hikers could say the same thing to bikers. We all need to be more understanding and accommodating.


yea people who think their group should only have access, be it equestrians hikers ebikers mtbers, are pretty gross but what are you gonna do, certainly not think like them


----------



## youth slayer (Apr 13, 2010)

levity said:


> You bikers a bunch of wussies. All Tahoe trails should be for hikers only.
> Machines belong on roads, not trails.
> 
> Man up and grow a pair!


We will see you out on the trails.Then we will see who is who and who talks smack🤣🤣


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol banned I love that. 
I visit forums where the trolls do what they want without consequence and it really is awful. So thanks to the mods here for keeping it sane.


----------

